# Got my labels too...yipppeeeee!



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Great Job!


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the coolest label I have ever seen! Who ever designed that did a great job.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Awsome labels Tom! Collectors Items?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice labels.

I used to do the ribbon with the business card around the jar but than I got a large order of 100 pounds to be bottles.... it took me forever...

Now I do not do that anymore


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

*Great Labels*

Hey Tom thanks for showing off the work. I think they look great on the jars and all. Can't wait to taste the honey.
John


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Very snazzy - I think they are great!

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I am impressed also...

I am going to pull honey this weekend, and suppose I need to order labels shortly...(What's the hurry!)


----------

